
Ask HN: Does anyone use monday.com? Is it better than the others? - adamlangsner
monday.com must have a lot of marketing dollars. I&#x27;ve been seeing their ads all over the place: display, youtube preroll, outdoor, subway, etc.<p>The interface they advertise looks really clean and simple. almost too simple.<p>I&#x27;ve used all the project management tools in the past: trello, jira, pivotal tracker, basecamp, clubhouse, asana, etc. and to be honest they all kind of do the same thing.<p>I&#x27;ve found that the make or break factor in all these tools is the human component. Is there someone or someones in your org who takes ownership of managing the tool and keeps everything organized? Does the team all buy into it and use correctly? Does the team use it for communication around projects or do all the real conversations happen in slack?<p>To me all these tools are so far away from being a silver bullet and yet they&#x27;re all advertised as if they are a silver bullet.<p>So has anyone used monday.com? How is it different?<p>Also, why do new companies keep going into this space? It just seems like a commoditized product with different marketing strategies &#x2F; target demos.
======
buzzerbetrayed
I used monday.com a few years ago. Back then it was called "dapulse". Thank
goodness for the name change. I felt silly every time I said it.

I don't remember exactly how their philosophy differs from all the other
project management tools. I just remember really wanting to like it because of
how clean it was, but not really being able to. I think it required too much
setup and customization for my liking. Kind of like how Jira is super
customizable, but you have to put a lot of work in to getting something that
works really well. My team ended up switching back to just using Github
issues/projects/milestones.

I completely agree with what you said about the human component being the most
important part. I've never had any success using a project management tool
with a team that is unwilling to put forth the effort to maintain it. On the
other hand, I've had great success using less-than-perfect tools with a team
that is willing to keep it organized. Right now my team is using Gitlab as our
project management tool. There are a few things that bother me with how Gitlab
does issue tracking. However, it is working phenomenally for us since everyone
helps keep it organized.

------
simplehuman
Speaking of marketing dollars, grammarly probably has more

~~~
lacbuddah
That is funny, we all must fit the demographic. I get bombarded daily by both.

------
dmundhra
Coincidentally just posted a blog about these tools - “5 Great Tools That
Didn’t Work Out — Software Project Management” [https://medium.com/kredx-
engineering/5-great-tools-that-didn...](https://medium.com/kredx-
engineering/5-great-tools-that-didnt-work-out-software-project-
management-667563c513b)

~~~
tnolet
That blog post makes me uncomfortable. I would’ve gone totally crazy if my
company switched project management tools every x months because “it’s just
95% there...”.

Just pick one and stick with it.

------
gashaw
I used it few times, it's as good as the others. I don't think there ever will
be a silver bullet, what works for some companies won't work for others. The
real issues are people issues.

~~~
lacbuddah
As in all things software, it's always more of a people issue. For PM software
to be successful in an organization, you need someone in a position of
authority to be the champion or directly supporting the champion that drives
the team usage.

------
fefb
Interesting. I am in Brazil, and I have been seeing their ads all over the
possible places too, but for the Monday pt-br version.

~~~
rodneyrdx
I've felt your pain, just in Spanish

